# Bray Wyatt Released From WWE! Should AEW Sign Him?



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bray Wyatt has just been fired from WWE and there are likely to be rumors of his going to AEW soon. But do you think AEW should sign him or no?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whatever people think of his booking in WWE, he can be an asset creatively. Could work well with Darby for example. People say, put him as leader of Dark order, but maybe Jake and Archer for me. Roberts and Bray together would work imo.

Also, he was one of the top merch sellers last year, so he could make them money.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This nonsense should be locked. He was not fired and with it possibly being health related, you should reword your OP.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> This nonsense should be locked. He was not fired and with it possibly being health related, you should reword your OP.


Um he was. Due to budget cuts. Reports are all over the internet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sure - I like Bray

he’ll have to be kept on a short leash to tame some of his wilder ideas

About 3 years ago him and Braun posted a picture of them in ******* gear, but decked out in gold watches and chains - and they said something like ‘Glam ********’

I always thought That would be an amazing gimmick for them


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> This nonsense should be locked. He was not fired and with it possibly being health related, you should reword your OP.


It was “budget cuts”.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um he was. Due to budget cuts. Reports are all over the internet.


Got to find money somewhere for Goldberg's few appearances per year lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Got to find money somewhere for Goldberg's few appearances per year lol.


Vince should start a GoFundMe to sign Lesnar.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sure - I like Bray
> 
> he’ll have to be kept on a short leash to tame some of his wilder ideas
> 
> ...


Eesh, i did not know that word was considered offensive - sorry lads


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I wonder if its because he's mentally checked out of wrestling because of Hubers passing


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

If I were Khan, I’d just bring in Wyatt, Strowman and Rowan together at some point. Let Punk and Bryan make a huge splash and save the Wyatt family for a few months down the road.

It feels so weird typing that considering a few months ago none of this seemed possible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Got to find money somewhere for Goldberg's few appearances per year lol.


And to funnel it toward Undertakers 5th retirement match.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MrMeeseeks said:


> I wonder if its because he's mentally checked out of wrestling because of Hubers passing


He said he was told he was being brought back to TV in August and had multiple tweets answering fans saying he missed them. I doubt that’s the issue.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> If I were Khan, I’d just bring in Wyatt, Strowman and Rowan together at some point. Let Punk and Bryan make a huge splash and save the Wyatt family for a few months down the road.
> 
> It feels so weird typing that considering a few months ago none of this seemed possible.


Very weird to have:
Black
Miro
Danielson
Punk
Andrade 
and more in AEW today.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean yeah, he would be a no brainer for me.

Just seen a picture posted of him recently and he looked like he had lost a ton of weight as well.

He was supposed to come back next month, so this is rather surprising.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> He said he was told he was being brought back to TV in August and had multiple tweets answering fans saying he missed them. I doubt that’s the issue.


Nice good to know he was ready to return in August. It means he is doing well.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Very weird to have:
> Black
> Miro
> Danielson
> ...


Vince basically handed all of these guys to AEW and is daring Khan to come at him. I just don’t understand that line of thinking.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Um he was. Due to budget cuts. Reports are all over the internet.





KingofKings1524 said:


> It was “budget cuts”.


Well, I mean if it is on the internet it must be true right?

Mike Johnson has a pretty good track record and makes some good points here. It does not look like budget cuts or being fired:






BRAY WYATT RELEASED | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope he does. If that is the case then AEW just got another regular viewer along with Punk coming back.

His whole demeanour though recently seems to paint the picture that he’s losing interest in wrestling.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, I mean if it is on the internet it must be true right?
> 
> Mike Johnson has a pretty good track record and makes some good points here. It does not look like budget cuts or being fired:
> 
> ...


Mike Johnson is also on the internet. 

Here's what WON tweeted: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421527533032443906


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Mike Johnson is also on the internet.
> 
> Here's what WON tweeted:
> 
> ...


All you had to say was Meltzer and I would know it was likely false heh. I will wait to hear what the man himself has to say eventually, I just think it is not appropriate to say someone was fired when there is the possibility that it could be health related.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

As far as him coming to AEW goes, sure why not, but they already have a bloated roster. He does some great character work, but I hope he leaves the fake, supernatural nonsense in his past.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> All you had to say was Meltzer and I would know it was likely false heh. I will wait to hear what the man himself has to say eventually, I just think it is not appropriate to say someone was fired when there is the possibility that it could be health related.


Agreed. Time will tell.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

honestly if aew picks him up his first feud could practically write itself with Hangman involving the dark order i feel like with Bray he could turn them around make it feel like an actual cult


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MrMeeseeks said:


> honestly if aew picks him up his first feud could practically write itself with Hangman involving the dark order i feel like with Bray he could turn them around make it feel like an actual cult


I don’t think I can take any of the Dark Order serious no matter who is leading them or what they do. They’re way too far gone to be taken as a legitimate threat.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Absolutely not. The only people I want in AEW less than Bray is the IIconics.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I say yes. AEW could sign him. But does he get to use Bray Wyatt? Or perhaps just The Fiend?

AEW has way to much talent and while I hate seeing anyone released. They need to do a hard look at the bottom 10% of their roster and cut them. Peter Avalon, Sonny Kiss, Luther, etc. They could florish in Impact and NWA with their added exposure.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

On topic, Bray Wyatt was the top merchandise mover for WWE last year. AEW should be interested.

Me as a fan, I found Bray Wyatt to be an exceptional character when he was a cult leader of Wyatt family but booking killed him. He reinvented himself as fiend and made it work for himself again, which is no small feat IMO. The guy is clearly talented but was always screwed by the booking decisions and bad feuds.

With creative freedom in AEW and the right booking, he could be something special. So yes in short.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

100%

I don’t care how much you disliked The Fiend or how badly booked he was. That’s on WWE. The guy is a genius and it will be MONEY

And as Sasha Banks just tweeted…

HE’S GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN HIS HANDS 🙌


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I don’t think I can take any of the Dark Order serious no matter who is leading them or what they do. They’re way too far gone to be taken as a legitimate threat.


Ah just have some major player come in, ruffle their feathers á la "Look what has become of you? Get your shit together!". Make an example of one of them, Silver for instance, by bruising him badly or something like that, and all is well.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Only reason I started watching wrestling again was because of the Wyatt family. Since that time I have spoken to a ton of people who had the same experience. AEW has a huge opportunity here, hope they make the right choice. If they do I’ll watch for sure, I’m done with wwe again went 15 years without it, and honestly didn’t miss it that much lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like Bray's creativity and thought the OG Wyatts were the best creation the WWE has done for years - but have no idea what AEW would do with him.

Is Tommy End/Malakai Black not the guy to lead a cult-like faction?

At this point, if TK wants still more name power, they may as well split the roster between Dynamite and a two-hour version of Rampage. I don't mean anything as official as brand split, but more separating feuds so they can get everyone they need on TV.

We also have to remember that AEW values workrate and the in-ring performance of guys. Nearly all of their big signings fit this ethos. I have to wonder if Bray is more tailor fitted for WWE in this regard as I can't remember him blowing the roof off much with his ring work.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Windham Rotunda is a badass wrestling name as well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they have him take Brodie’s place as leader of the Dark Order that would be cool. I wouldn’t bring him in as a solo act though.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

In this workrate era, you grab a talent who can cut a promo and portray a character like him with both hands.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prosper said:


> If they have him take Brodie’s place as leader of the Dark Order that would be cool. I wouldn’t bring him in as a solo act though.


Or he could come in as the evil brother of Brodie Lee, emotionally manipulating DO to turn them into a sinister cult turning them heel and against Hangman. Could be one of the title feuds against Hangman.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Hell yes, the guy has a very creative mind and his downfall has been wwe's booking, his characters all had great potential but were so poorly handled by booking.

There is no way khan would not go for him, he would be a bigger get than moxley, black and miro in my opinion.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Dizzie said:


> Hell yes, the guy has a very creative mind and his downfall has been wwe's booking, his characters all had great potential but were so poorly handled by booking.
> 
> There is no way khan would not go for him, he would be a bigger get than moxley, black and miro in my opinion.


About equal to Moxley I’d say. For sure bigger than black or miro.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's looking to be in pretty good shape from a recent fan photo -


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

AEW has gotten enough talents from WWE. If they get more, what about the originals? Vince is smart. He can dump all these people now because he knows once he gets more money, he can buy them back. So he just use AEW to maintain those talents spot light.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

[OLD] Jake has special plans for Bray Wyatt -


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Ofcourse you do. You always upgrade the roster, every opportunity.I hear about how bloated the roster is but WCW, in its peak, had Hogan/Flair/Macho/Luger/Sting/Hall/Nash. They also had a killer undercard that all grew up into main eventers. Sadly most in other promotions.

AEW would be crazy not to sign him but they have to also have exit plans for all of these guys. Seeing how they have used Jericho definitely gives you hope for it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Going to play Devil's Advocate some more - he has never wrestled outside of the WWE system. I think he'd be the first guy they sign who fits that description as all the others I can think of had prior experience elsewhere - even Spears. Bray only worked for their farm league FCW before moving to NXT.

Some have criticised Andrade already for not shedding the 'WWE system' style from his game, so would Bray be able to?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Going to play Devil's Advocate some more - he has never wrestled outside of the WWE system. I think he'd be the first guy they sign who fits that description as all the others I can think of had prior experience elsewhere - even Spears. Bray only worked for their farm league FCW before moving to NXT.
> 
> Some have criticised Andrade already for not shedding the 'WWE system' style from his game, so would Bray be able to?


That’s a fair point and to be honest I don’t even think he needs to wrestle much. Just be a mouthpiece for better in ring performers. His matches should be rare and like a final boss type scenario after going through all his bullshit.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

How will the OGs like Darby, MJF, Hangman, Guevarra, Jungle boy, etc. would feel with so many ex-WWE guys... the fear of becoming TNA 2.0 is real, not gonna lie.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

shawnyhc01 said:


> AEW has gotten enough talents from WWE. If they get more, what about the originals?


So far everybody in AEW has put their egos aside and served their purpose to elevate the young talent. Sting, Matt Hardy, Moxley, Jericho, Christian, Taz, Hager, Big Show, Mark Henry, Jake Roberts, Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Chavo Guerrero or the frequent guest stars. All have been used in limited roles to work programs with homegrown talent, used as managers, used as props for angles. I have seen no abuse of power so far, not even from Cody, who yes does put himself into every debut feud initially, but at the end he does the job and it also serves as an immediate information that Malakai Black for example is big time. Would you rather have him debut on the undercard against The Wingmen?

We are fast approaching the limits of AEW´s roster now, but Bray is just such an incredible fit for the Dark Order with the Brodie connection, that even if it is just to work a program with Hangman. It´s probably also a great opportunity for Bray to work out and overcome his real life grief and emotions.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

They’d be fools not to, assuming he still wants to wrestle.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very talented. And a proven high merch seller. Of course they should sign him.

They need to start cutting the bottom of their roster though and reduce the overall size of it. There is a few free agents out there I’d be signing if I was them, and I’d be cutting a good 10 guys too.

Bray, Braun, Buddy Murphy, Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Nah, he's someone who's act gets stale extremely quickly and never has any longevity.

Massively overrated.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Going to play Devil's Advocate some more - he has never wrestled outside of the WWE system. I think he'd be the first guy they sign who fits that description as all the others I can think of had prior experience elsewhere - even Spears. Bray only worked for their farm league FCW before moving to NXT.
> 
> Some have criticised Andrade already for not shedding the 'WWE system' style from his game, so would Bray be able to?


Miro never worked outside of the WWE system tho


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

No, they have picked up enough guys.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes please and debut him as VK Wall Street JR


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Got to find money somewhere for Goldberg's few appearances per year lol.


Gotta get money so Goldberg can have his obligatory 3 minute match and limp his way to the bank


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Easily can put him in power of the dark order and wouldn't need to even shuffle guys around


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Vince basically handed all of these guys to AEW and is daring Khan to come at him. I just don’t understand that line of thinking.


His line of thinking is moreso that he simply doesn't care about AEW. I read reports where there's a pretty common theme with Black, Andrade, even Bryatt where Vince likely just doesn't get their character much and could care less. Add to that the other Khan in WWE wants to do budget cuts, Vince just gives the green light and there you go lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Gotta get money so Goldberg can have his obligatory 3 minute match *and limp his way to the bank*


HAHAHAH That was classic


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Whoever he joins and if he stays in wrestling, which like his brother I'm not convinced he will do, I don't really want to see another supernatural gimmick from him. I wasn't a fan of the Fiend at all. 

Just let him work a blue collar fighting man gimmick. No frills, no trying to be too clever - just a champion for the ordinary man. Should AEW sign him, yeah, Vince is gift wrapping his top tier talent for TK.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes. And I'd sign Braun Strowman too.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> Whoever he joins and if he stays in wrestling, which like his brother I'm not convinced he will do, I don't really want to see another supernatural gimmick from him. I wasn't a fan of the Fiend at all.
> 
> Just let him work a blue collar fighting man gimmick. No frills, no trying to be too clever - just a champion for the ordinary man. Should AEW sign him, yeah, Vince is gift wrapping his top tier talent for TK.


Blue collar fighting man gimmick? Like the old fat Otis doing the worm? No thank you Wyatt is more creative than this.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Might as well, Khan has a habit of grabbing ex WWE talent.

Not sure how AEW will make new stars with all the WWE talent they have to be honest?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I personally wouldnt want them to snatch him up. I am a bit worried that with the releases that TK may snatch them all up.

The AEW originals I fear may be affected long term. 

I have no issue of AEW signing good talent from WWE but not in such big numbers. They need to keep focusing on AEW talent most of all and building them up as major stars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Might as well, Khan has a habit of grabbing ex WWE talent.
> 
> Not sure how AEW will make new stars with all the WWE talent they have to be honest?


just switch on your tv and wait for kenny, hangman, darby, jungle boy, britt baker, ricky starks, mjf to appear on your screen and you’ll know

you’ll recognise them from the crowd pops


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AEW should 100% sign him.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Might as well, Khan has a habit of grabbing ex WWE talent.
> 
> Not sure how AEW will make new stars with all the WWE talent they have to be honest?


They've been making new stars Hangman JungleBoy MJF Ricky Starks Britt Baker just to name a few


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

That second show will really help AEW. There will be fan bases for both AEW originals and others that have come in from WWE and other promotions.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

They desparately need to get the second hour on Rampage sooner rather than later as with the massive roster not sure how they will fit everyone.

They also need to trim the roster which long term is not part of their plans.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> All you had to say was Meltzer and I would know it was likely false heh. I will wait to hear what the man himself has to say eventually, I just think it is not appropriate to say someone was fired when there is the possibility that it could be health relatedt


I agree that it’s probably health related. Bray is still recovering from being burnt to a crisp.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I agree that it’s probably health related. Bray is still recovering from being burnt to a crisp.


That's why Riddle hangs out with Orton. In case he needs a light.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I say yes. There will lots of "Oh AEW is just ex-WWE guys". But He is now a free agent. Just like an NFL team releasing a top notch wide receiver. Another team would sign that WR. Bray is a great talent and would be valuable addition to any roster.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I say yes. There will lots of "Oh AEW is just ex-WWE guys". But He is now a free agent. Just like an NFL team releasing a top notch wide receiver. Another would sign that WR. Bray is a great talent and would be great addition to any roster.


Especially if some of the talent available have the potential to make AEW more money than some of the ex WWE guys they have signed. Punk, Bryan, Strowman and Bray were main event material at some point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> All you had to say was Meltzer and I would know it was likely false heh. I will wait to hear what the man himself has to say eventually, I just think it is not appropriate to say someone was fired when there is the possibility that it could be health related.


Goddamn. Why is it so fucking hard to assume WWE let him go without going the health-related excuse BS? The Wood tried arguing the same BS to try and justify WWE letting Brodie go after his death. 

Bray was expecting to be back to work in August, and he was unaware he was being let go until moments before they released the Tweet.

Vince gonna Vince. Stop trying to protect the man


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m thinking Orton is sitting at home, having real regrets about giving TK sass earlier in the year

you never know these days when your number is up - nobody in wwe seems safe


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mra2215 said:


> Could potentially do a faction with Bray, Malachi and Eric Redbeard


I would prefer this to Dark order. Maybe add Archer and Jake too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“Budget cuts” is really just the fact that Bray was no longer happy with creative and becoming more and more protective of his character.

You piece together this character, building him for 2 years only to watch Vince give it to Alexa after many burials of you as a performer.

Why wouldn’t he want to be protective?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Goddamn. Why is it so fucking hard to assume WWE let him go without going the health-related excuse BS? The Wood tried arguing the same BS to try and justify WWE letting Brodie go after his death.
> 
> Bray was expecting to be back to work in August, and he was unaware he was being let go until moments before they released the Tweet.
> 
> Vince gonna Vince. Stop trying to protect the man


It has nothing to do with protecting Vince. My post was 100% based on Mike Johnson's post that it might be that he was not cleared to return. The people just assuming he was fired are the ones assuming here. Would it surprise me that Vince would release someone? Of course not. There just seems like there could be more with this specific story.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421533577653669888


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It has nothing to do with protecting Vince. My post was 100% based on Mike Johnson's post that it might be that he was not cleared to return. The people just assuming he was fired are the ones assuming here. Would it surprise me that Vince would release someone? Of course not. There just seems like there could be more with this specific story.


Which is more likely? You wanting to run with this health story is just as wrong as the other person calling him fired.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421520158464565248


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Which is more likely? You wanting to run with this health story is just as wrong as the other person calling him fired.


Not really. Mine at least comes from someone who is pretty credible.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

No. Bray Wyatt sucks and AEW already has plenty of male talent.

The only way this could work was if it was Bray and Redbeard doing a tribute act to Brodie.

Bray on his own will get shit on by the crowd. He’s a poor worker and I think his fiend character ruined him


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

This question is an absolute no brained. He will be the long term leader of The Dark Order. He will mould that stable in the way Brodie Lee would have done. It will make really compelling and emotive TV.

I hope it happens I'm six months time though. They have so much steam already with Danielson and Punk. WWE is so bad you almost want AEW to pace themselves more to capitalise on this cluster fuck to the average wrestling fan more.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Rise said:


> Blue collar fighting man gimmick? Like the old fat Otis doing the worm? No thank you Wyatt is more creative than this.


I was thinking more along the lines of 80s Dusty. 

Have that as a base to work from and then get creative. Don't just jump into another outre gimmick, let the fans get to know who Windham Lawrence Rotunda is first.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Not really. Mine at least comes from someone who is pretty credible.


And Meltzer isn’t credible? Sean Ross Sapp isn’t credible?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And Meltzer isn’t credible? Sean Ross Sapp isn’t credible?


Obviously Meltzer is not credible. I am also not saying they are wrong either. I am just saying with this specific release, there is at least some question as to what the situation is.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Obviously Meltzer is not credible. I am also not saying they are wrong either. I am just saying with this specific release, there is at least some question as to what the situation is.


And yet we have reports that they had him on a list of potential cuts last go around. They have buried 3-4 different variations of his character.

It’s really fucking disingenuous to portray this as a situation where Vince is trying to protect him, just as much as it was when Wood kept trying to suggest Vince released Brodie for health concerns that Khan ignored.

It will turn out to be “budget cuts”, when in reality their hand was forced with Bray becoming more protective his creative after they just shit on him again and gave his character to Alexa.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Rise said:


> Blue collar fighting man gimmick? Like the old fat Otis doing the worm? No thank you Wyatt is more creative than this.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Meltzer with pretty specific details that Johnny Ace called to inform Wyatt he was being leg go with “budget cuts” used as the reason.

Pretty goddamn bold of that old lying Dave Meltzer giving such specific details I tells ya…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And yet we have reports that they had him on a list of potential cuts last go around. They have buried 3-4 different variations of his character.
> 
> It’s really fucking disingenuous to portray this as a situation where Vince is trying to protect him, just as much as it was when Wood kept trying to suggest Vince released Brodie for health concerns that Khan ignored.
> 
> It will turn out to be “budget cuts”, when in reality their hand was forced with Bray becoming more protective his creative after they just shit on him again and gave his character to Alexa.


Again, this is not in any way about Vince. This is a credible person saying it could have been something else. So my position is "not sure" as to the cause. I am sure we will find out eventually. I see no reason to definitively claim something that is not known.

Personally I like Bray, but am very happy there will be no more Fiend.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Yes, assuming he's currently interested in wrestling. He's one ex-WWE guy I'd grab immediately and set loose in the upper midcard to see how the crowds respond. He'd have to stay well clear of anything Fiend-like though; I could see that getting trashed by live audiences due to all the negative bad gimmick baggage.

I loved his character work in his old southern gothic cult leader role. I'd like to see what he could do with that, or even something similar to his non-Fiend costume funhouse role, since he plays creepy better than any wrestler I've seen. The man really can act and that's a rare thing in the wrestling world.

Oh, keep him away from Dark Order too. They're too far gone into comedy face territory now.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

It´s Wyatt.. Of course they should NOT sign him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Of all the guys that WWE released, my top 5 that I wanted AEW to sign:

#1. CM Punk (done)
#2. Daniel Bryan (done)
#3. Samoa Joe (fail)
#4. Andrade (done)
#5. Aliester Black (done)

I would not sign Bray, Strowman, Murphy or anyone else. Other than Edge and Banks, there’s nobody I’d want off their current roster in AEW either.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I doubt Bray wants his dead best friends gimmick, and to have his son following him around. That will really help with the healing process...


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Of all the guys that WWE released, my top 5 that I wanted AEW to sign:
> 
> #1. CM Punk (done)
> #2. Daniel Bryan (done)
> ...


What about AJ Styles?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Damn do I love that promo. It was my favorite promo of Bray's career and that character had so much more life to it. I don't really want to add another male wrestler to AEW, but if he cut a similar promo to that on Dynamite, the crowd would lose their shit.

If being in AEW is something that helps him mentally with Brodie's death, then I would be lying if I said that I wasn't rooting for him to fulfill that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Again, this is not in any way about Vince. This is a credible person saying it could have been something else. So my position is "not sure" as to the cause. I am sure we will find out eventually. I see no reason to definitively claim something that is not known.
> 
> Personally I like Bray, but am very happy there will be no more Fiend.





Two Sheds said:


> Well, I mean if it is on the internet it must be true right?
> 
> Mike Johnson has a pretty good track record and makes some good points here. It does not look like budget cuts or being fired:
> 
> ...


And nothing about your quoted article says it was health related. “A specific reason” could easily be him being difficult and protective of his character, which they’d given to Alexa. YOU jumped to the health related conclusion why..?

But go ahead. Take Mike Johnson’s very goddamn vague story at face value and just shit on Meltzer’s report with specific names involved in passing the information down to Wyatt and the very reason they gave him. Makes a lot of sense…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I mean, Vince says in the quarterly breakdown call with board members or whatever how he should help AEW with their talent recruitment, and what was it, 2 days later Bray Wyatt is getting a phone call that he’s been released?

Uh huh. It was health related…

And Ashley Massaro was just a troubled girl making up accusations to try and hold onto her 15 mins of fame.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And nothing about your quoted article says it was health related. “A specific reason' could easily be him being difficult and protective of his character, which they’d given to Alexa. YOU jumped to the health related conclusion why..?
> 
> But go ahead. Take Mike Johnson’s very goddamn vague story at face value and just shit on Meltzer’s report with specific names involved in passing the information down to Wyatt and the very reason they gave him. Makes a lot of sense…


The article clearly said that "there was a 'specific reason' he had not returned and that it was not a creative situation, implying perhaps that Wyatt had not been cleared to perform." That is where the health thing came from. That and the fact that most of the cuts came several at a time and this one was on its own. It just makes me think there is more to the story than the usual "we just have nothing in creative for you, pal."

Again, not saying he is right. I am just saying we do not know until we hear it from the man himself. And yes, of course I am going to discount anything Meltzer says but I am also not saying he is automatically wrong.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

They don't need him but they will probably sign him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I hope Bray is happy and excited for what’s to come.

He is an amazing actor and I think if he came to AEW he would be unstoppable.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> I hope Bray is happy and excited for what’s to come.
> 
> He is an amazing actor and I think if he came to AEW he would be unstoppable.


Hard to know right now the place his is mentally and whether he still has the desire for wrestling anymore.

We will get an anwser in the coming months for sure.


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

You guys....TF. He should of been a legend In WWE. What is going on?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Bray Wyatt as the leader of the Wyatt Family was great.

The Fiend was pretty interesting by itself if you take away the supernatural stuff.

But that that silly Funhouse gimmick with talking puppets ruined him, in my view. That was stupid.

And I think the Dark Order should never be heels again. People love to cheer them. They’re lovable misfits.

If Bray comes in as a heel, he can form his own group of misfits who are the opposite of the Dark Order: evil, mean and vicious. He can pluck away guys from other factions, like Comoroto, a repackaged Lee Johnson, Butcher & Blade. Maybe add Abadon. They can feud with the Dark Order (with Anna Jay returning soon, hopefully).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, they already have Malakai Black for his role as a weird/odd character. I think Bray Wyatt is more of a WWE guy.



Chan Hung said:


> Very weird to have:
> Black
> Miro
> Danielson
> ...


I'd also add Christian Cage on that list too 

The idea of Christian competing as a full-timer, AND under a different wrestling company sounded extremely unrealistic just a year ago.

Plus, Christian Cage will once again be competing in the same active roster as CM Punk and Daniel Bryan in 2021. They're the same 3 fan favorites who helped make Money in the Bank in 2011 a legendary ppv too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think he fits in AEW, with his history with Brodie Lee and the potential of the things he could do with more creative freedom. But at the same time, AEW already has a big roster.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Is there any rush? Will WWE re sign him. I say give it twelve months. Absence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Sign him. I want Waylon Mercy inspired Bray Wyatt in AEW so freaking bad! I’m so pumped! Windham, if you’re reading this, we want you here! We LOVE pro - wrestling. 

Be the eater of worlds, once more!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

His 90 day clause ends on Halloween. Really hoping he finds a home here and they give him a solid long term plan.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone who voted no should just stop watching wrestling and glut themselves with anime.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I doubt Bray wants his dead best friends gimmick, and to have his son following him around. That will really help with the healing process...


It feels like Rey winning the main belt after Eddie's death all over again. Icky feelings all around.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m thinking Orton is sitting at home, having real regrets about giving TK sass earlier in the year
> 
> you never know these days when your number is up - nobody in wwe seems safe



Lmao you can't be serious. Orton is beyond safe forever.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Miro continues to smash everyone. Stands in the ring saying nobody can defeat him. He has destroyed all challengers.

Lights go out. Come back on and there he stands. Wyatt right behind Miro. Turns round. Sister abigail to the mat.

The pop would be deafening.

Miro Vs Wyatt. Full Gear. TNT Title.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

KingofKings1524 said:


> If I were Khan, I’d just bring in Wyatt, Strowman and Rowan together at some point. Let Punk and Bryan make a huge splash and save the Wyatt family for a few months down the road.
> 
> It feels so weird typing that considering a few months ago none of this seemed possible.


yep and we'll be right back in 2013 with The Wyatts, Punk, and Bryan. Might as well try and get Rollins and Reigns in for that Shield reunion. AEW becoming Raw 2013


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

ajmaf625 said:


> AEW becoming Raw 2013


Bored now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bray Wyatt got himself over and was at one point a top merch mover for the biggest wrestling company in the world. If you have the chance yes you sign him. This is a no-brainer. This isn't wasting money on Andrade or Black. This is Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course. They sign everyone else WWE lets go of.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GL said:


> Anyone who voted no should just stop watching wrestling and glut themselves with anime.


Agreed. 

Rotunda is one of the most creative minds in wrestling. They'd be silly to pass on him. However, i think he's in a bad place and will take a long break.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Exalted One, anyone?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

ajmaf625 said:


> yep and we'll be right back in 2013 with The Wyatts, Punk, and Bryan. Might as well try and get Rollins and Reigns in for that Shield reunion. AEW becoming Raw 2013


Riiight… but no really. Because AEW can actually book.

What a bizarre attitude. Oh AEW shouldn’t hire talented and over performers because they used to have a contract where WWE cut them off at the knees.

Guess WCW shouldn’t have hired Nash, Hall
and Hogan since they were ex WWE guys.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not trolling AEW fans. I wish AEW the best.

I don't watch AEW. I haven't liked what I saw when I gave it a chance. However....

If these possible talent additions are made, I'd want to see what AEW does with them. I think AEW fans should be very excited about the feuds and storylines. Things could get interesting here. The talent is available. I really hope AEW takes advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

No. He is awful.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Please god, no.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

They'd be crazy not too, he has a genius mind for wrestling.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

No thanks his promos ramble on and on and he isn't great in the ring. Not worth the money.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe next year, but I don't really see the need for it right now. Theres tons of guys on their roster I would like to see developed more on their program already.

It could be a nice grab for Impact or ROH though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

We don’t know how Bray feels or what’s going on. But if he still needs time to get better mentally, I hope TK just calls him and tells him to take as long as he needs, and when he’s ready, the door is wide open.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes. They have to.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yes. Sign the guy and have him revive the Dark Order. This is all assuming that he is mentally okay. If he has had mental issues then he needs to stay away until he gets better.

Bray wouldn't have to be a heel. He will get cheered whatever he does anyway. Just like Dark Order was when they were heels. The group needs some sort of purpose now other than to back Hangman Page up. Colt Cabana is in that group and basically hasn't done a thing memorable since Brodie Lees death.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 105502


I saw this but is it new? Or has it been like that for a while? I couldn’t see anyone reporting about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 105502


This is a year old.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wwe 2.0 light here we go


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Wwe 2.0 light here we go


Looking at the roster quality, wwe is aew lite


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Wwe 2.0 light here we go


Yes. More WARHORSE signings please.

Fuck outta here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 105502


Sounds like a podcast. Which would be really fucking weird with his character...


----------



## BrutalB (Jul 23, 2021)

No brainer. Here's the difference between what AEW is doing now compared to what WCW did in the 90s.

WCW had a reputation of bringing in older talent who's relevant phase of their careers had passed them by (outside of Hall, Nash, and Luger) They were able to reinvent Hogan, but outside of that they were recycling the same old trash that WWF had gave us in the 80's.

AEW has the opportunity to bring in guys who are tremendously talented and haven't really gotten to even scratch the surface of their potential.

The only thing they risk by bringing in all this former WWE talent is pushing their homegrown talent further down the card and totally removing some guys from TV all together. The question becomes where do you draw the line and say, "we're happy with what we got" double edged sword if you ask me. But eventually you have to stop signing every talent that gets released from another company.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BrutalB said:


> No brainer. Here's the difference between what AEW is doing now compared to what WCW did in the 90s.
> 
> WCW had a reputation of bringing in older talent who's relevant phase of their careers had passed them by (outside of Hall, Nash, and Luger) They were able to reinvent Hogan, but outside of that they were recycling the sand old trash that WWF had gave us in the 80's.
> 
> ...


Same boat as you here.

You start to worry when its the likes of Apollo Crews, Richochet etc are signed after being released.

But the likes of Wyatt? No brainer.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Yes. More WARHORSE signings please.
> 
> Fuck outta here.


You just finding my posts to be a cunt now? Fuck off I have an opinion. Don't need you track me down attacking my opioin. A thread is for opinion not to go at every one view one person feels individually you fuck. I don't want aew to do everything wwe does and you habe a problem with that


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> You just finding my posts to be a cunt now? Fuck off I have an opinion. Don't need you track me down attacking my opioin. A thread is for opinion not to go at every one view oje person feels individually you bitter fuck. I don't want aew to do everything wwe does and you habe a problem with that


Wasn't hard to find something smelling like shit.

Dont take it to heart, only a cunt would do that buddy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Wasn't hard to find something smelling like shit.
> 
> Dont take it to heart, only a cunt would do that buddy.


Wtf is your problem. One post you didn't like and now you just attacking everything I say. Piss off


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Wtf is your problem. One post you didn't like and now you just attacking everything I say. Piss off


You seem upset.

Go take your dog for a walk.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> You seem upset.
> 
> Go take your dog for a walk.


I'm not upset I just wanna understand why you decided to be an asshole attacking all my posts because you don't like my opioin. Its a bad personally trait. Have some respect


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I'm not upset I just wanna understand why you decided to be an asshole attacking all my posts because you don't like my opioin. Its a bad personally trait. Have some respect


Ignored.

Ta'ra


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The question you should ask with regard to any of these "should AEW sign him" questions is this

Is everyone regularly featured on AEW TV better than this guy?

If they are, AEW should not sign him.

If there are people regularly featured on AEW who are worse than the guy in question, AEW should sign him and get rid of one or more worse people.

I'd say they should sign him and get the Dark Order (low budget Wyatt family) off television as quickly as possible.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

First, he might be one of the most misused guys in the WWE of this generation. I would bring him along for sure. (Bear in mind we said this with Brodie Lee and early with Miro and it was a disaster). But I would attempt it. And make sure he doesn't do goofy stuff(yea I know it's AEW lol )

But at this point it's going to become like WCW where there was so many guys they could not do something with them all. And that was their downfall and the real reason why Bret Hart did not have the exposure he needed. Keep that in mind. A bloated roster is not always the best thing.

As far as the overall picture, this is why after a while it's gonna be hard to take the Elite seriously as a heel threat after you bring all these guys like Wyatt and Black and Punk, etc....who would whoop the floor with Kenny and the Bucks. It goes back to Kenny's booking. They should have had him not have any stables, just have him along with Callis and be a dominant guy in the ring. And make sure all AEW matches are clean with no interferences to make it closer to a real sport. In that you hate Kenny because he's good and arrogant, not because he is trying to be a dollar store Flair or any other heels that have a group. Oh he could have done something when there are no matches like attack his opponant or trick them. But you don't have that stuff once the bell ring. I think Omega would have come off more intimidating this way. Because even if they have Gallows, if the reason Kenny rules is because he has a group, this could end in two minutes logically.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> Bray Wyatt has just been fired from WWE and there are likely to be rumors of his going to AEW soon. But do you think AEW should sign him or no?


There a little clause WWE puts in it contracts , no competition for 90 days, But after that maybe AEW is smart enough to use Wyatt to his full potential, he was held back I think in the WWE be fun to get the full Wyatt


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll just leave this thread with this. I totally understand the "can't sign all ex-wwe talent" and I totally agree. That said like him or not this is a guy who has a huge loyal fanbase that will follow him (watch the show he is on) wherever he goes. Plus you have an overwhelming viewpoint that his release is bullshit. Finally he adds a skill that isn't exactly a strong point of AEW (acting) and he needs good workrate people to help him in the ring which AEW has in spades. This would be a huge get for AEW, this isn't Miro or Black or Nevel(sp) type of signing. This is bigger then that.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

At this point I almost wonder if WWE isn't intentionally trying to flood AEW with their castoffs. Right now AEW is full of guys that WWE mismanaged. You can't book all of them to the top. So ironically, a lot of these guys are going to be stuck in the midcard, just like what WWE did with them. 

That said, you almost have to sign Bray Wyatt, how could you not? I kind of like the idea of him and Strowman as some sort of bizarre tag team. Even though I wasn't originally in favor of the idea of signing Strowman.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> I'm not upset I just wanna understand why you decided to be an asshole attacking all my posts because you don't like my opioin. Its a bad personally trait. Have some respect


Did the same with me. The guy sounds like he is about 12. I bet he has been banned several times from this site. Eventually when you quote facts to him he gets embarrassed and shits up and moves on to someone else.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

thisissting said:


> Did the same with me. The guy sounds like he is about 12. I bet he has been banned several times from this site. Eventually when you quote facts to him he gets embarrassed and shits up and moves on to someone else.



lol ya like he just tracked down every message i said on every thread after he didnt like my opinion and just attacked me and then realized and disappeared.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I notice in 20, 000 posts he has only created 64 new threads so obviously doesn't have much of interest/anything original to share but probably loves to pipe up and get folk arguing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Man I hope he goes to AEW big time. He’s a big merch seller and a huge name for fans to get behind.

Leave the supernatural stuff behind (admittedly Vince and Bruce Prichard loved this shit) and I guarantee Bray will be a huge name in what else he does. Already fans all over the internet are going nuts over his release.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

thisissting said:


> I notice in 20, 000 posts he has only created 64 new threads so obviously doesn't have much of interest/anything original to share but probably loves to pipe up and get folk arguing.


Lol rattled.

Sit yourself down little boy.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't much care for him or his character. I think he's rather boring and don't think he's a big get for AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GL said:


> Anyone who voted no should just stop watching wrestling and glut themselves with anime.


Nah, watching AEW, NJPW, and NXT is fun as hell atm


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, watching AEW, NJPW, and NXT is fun as hell atm


Nah


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

He was still very creative in WWE, despite them excessively neutering and scripting characters. Just imagine how creative he could be in AEW.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of his but voted no. They have too many new guys they need to make a big deal out of and another new signing there just isn't room for.

Now if you could make him Black's second we could be talking...


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Duh


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes yes yes! And he can Join the Dark Order!


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

He is a must have. Out of everyone from WWE he was always my top pick for people to sign with AEW. 100% creative freedom could make him the best character of this generation that he should've been since he won't have any shackles or people telling him which direction to go in.

Only thing is which character...Cult Bray, The Fiend, or a brand new gimmick??


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Of course AEW should sign him. WWE never deserved him or any of the Bray Wyatt family anyway.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

THA_WRESTER said:


> He is a must have. Out of everyone from WWE he was always my top pick for people to sign with AEW. 100% creative freedom could make him the best character of this generation that he should've been since he won't have any shackles or people telling him which direction to go in.
> 
> Only thing is which character...Cult Bray, The Fiend, or a brand new gimmick??


Cult Bray for sure. He should and could have done SO MUCH more as a cult leader. But they never really let him dig deep into it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd really rather him go to NJPW 1st so he can improve his in-ring ability and become more well-rounded.

Then 100% I want him in AEW.

His creativity is 10/10. There's no one better at coming up with a character and executing it full of subtleties and bread crumbs to string along the viewer.

The AEW audience I find, is smart enough to give him the attention he deserves and will follow his tweets and posts to uncover more.

He'd be great with a YouTube channel of his own to bury a lot of his character development in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He has followed Tony Khan on Instagram and Tony Khan has followed him back.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

only want to see him if he leaves the supernatural/cult leader character stuff behind him


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I kinda think AEW would make him even more ridiculous if he had his freedom. Like some much worse version of broken matt hardy teleportation. 

I'd rather sit back and see how he does elsewhere. Let him pick up some steam with a 'new lick of paint' and then look again in 6-12 months.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bubbly2 said:


> I kinda think AEW would make him even more ridiculous if he had his freedom. Like some much worse version of broken matt hardy teleportation.
> 
> I'd rather sit back and see how he does elsewhere. Let him pick up some steam with a 'new lick of paint' and then look again in 6-12 months.


Tony said one of his biggest regrets so far in AEW is the teleportation from Matt, so that won’t be happening. Anything Wyatt does won’t be supernatural.


----------

